
What would a disruptive bank look like? - grey-area
http://jackgavigan.com/2014/04/14/disruptive-bank/
======
richmarr
(article was written in 2014)

In case anyone missed it; yesterday Mondo completed a £1m raise on Crowdcube
in 96 seconds.

[https://twitter.com/getmondo/status/705378846862876672](https://twitter.com/getmondo/status/705378846862876672)

------
jtlien1
100% gold back deposits. Would only loan money to people who can prove they do
not need the money.

